# Cryptorchidism



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

My puppy is getting neutered in 2 weeks. I've been getting nervous about the procedure because he has to have a cryptorchid neuter. My vet thinks it's a good idea to do it soon to avoid any behavior problems or cancer. Is there anyone on here that has had a dog with cryptorchidism? If so did the dogs behavior change? Also I see a lot of people on here say that if you get a gsd neutered too soon it will stunt their growth. My puppy is 7 months old and I asked my vet about this and she said that's just not true. I've been researching this but would also like to hear from someone who knows first hand. Thank you!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

I always post this when early spay/neuter questions come up; http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Most behavioral issues that crop up are just that "BEHAVERAL" not hormonal. 
Proper training can curb most "male issues". With your male being a Cryptorchid it is better to get them neutered sooner than later due to the increased chances of cancer from the testical being up in the body but that’s about it but then then I’m not sure how much of an increase that is. Neutering rarely "cures" or "stops" any intact behaviors that may develop.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for the information. A website I found about Cryptorchidism said that dogs who have this tend to develop more behavior problems than ones that do not. I wasn't sure how true that was. I was wondering from someone who had a dog with this surgery if it took longer for them to heal. I'd like to know about the whole experience in general.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I had a foster recently with cryptorchidism. The surgery wasn't a big deal but my vet did keep him an extra night since it was more invasive than a regular neuter. Kip was back to his normal energy when I picked him up the following day. It was important to keep him calm while he healed (7-10 days) because he had two incisions. I didn't give him any pain meds after I brought him home, he didn't need them.

As far as more behavior problems because of the condition... I don't think I buy that but I certainly don't have enough experience to say it's true or false. For full disclosure, Kip was dog aggressive which I didn't see until after his surgery but it doesn't mean it wasn't there before, just that I hadn't tried to introduce him to any dogs yet. Kip was also an adult (approximately 3 years old) and was a stray in Philadelphia before he came to me so who knows what contributed to his issues.

I think that as long as you continue to socialize and train after he is healed from the surgery you should be ok.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My older GSD, Pyrate, was from the shelter where his entire litter was sent when confiscated. They neutered all the pups at 8 weeks old which I had never heard of doing so young. But, Pyrate came through fine. He grew up to be a big 110 pound neutered boy that is so tall he makes me look tiny. I also weight 110 pounds so when people see us coming they sometimes cross the road. Pyrate is the biggest baby and just wants a pat on the head. He had no problems with behavior or growing after the neuter and now he is almost 8 years old. Hope this helps.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Nonsense. I have one dog with an undescended testicle. He is almost 2 years old now. I have talked to my vet and plan to neuter him when he is closer to 3 years. He is probably one of the most naturally well behaved dogs that I own. 

Neutering a male before maturity will not stunt their growth. Generally they have a leggier rangier appearance. This is because without the testosterone they do not fill out the same way as an intact male. They may be slightly taller than their intact counterparts because their growth plates close later.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

My 10 month old boy has an descended testicle also. I plan to alter him around 1.5 - 2 years old pending I get approval from the breeder (it says alter at 12 months). 

I asked the vet how they find it, and they said they root around in there :crazy:, I plan on researching a better approach to see if one exists.

No behavioral issues besides him being a teenage boy that does the opposite of what I say.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Logan is 3 months old and has an undescended testicle ... is there a chance it will still drop on it's own? I don't plan on neutering him any time soon, but was wondering when they finally said 'Nope - it's not coming down'.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I had a foster recently with cryptorchidism. The surgery wasn't a big deal but my vet did keep him an extra night since it was more invasive than a regular neuter. Kip was back to his normal energy when I picked him up the following day. It was important to keep him calm while he healed (7-10 days) because he had two incisions. I didn't give him any pain meds after I brought him home, he didn't need them.
> 
> As far as more behavior problems because of the condition... I don't think I buy that but I certainly don't have enough experience to say it's true or false. For full disclosure, Kip was dog aggressive which I didn't see until after his surgery but it doesn't mean it wasn't there before, just that I hadn't tried to introduce him to any dogs yet. Kip was also an adult (approximately 3 years old) and was a stray in Philadelphia before he came to me so who knows what contributed to his issues.
> 
> I think that as long as you continue to socialize and train after he is healed from the surgery you should be ok.



Thanks, reading this makes me feel better. I've been calling around different vets and only one wanted to keep him over night. I figured more would because it is more invasive than a regular neuter.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

KaiserGSDLove said:


> Thanks, reading this makes me feel better. I've been calling around different vets and only one wanted to keep him over night. I figured more would because it is more invasive than a regular neuter.


Oh, I just realized an extra night would equal one night for most people... my vet takes them in the night before surgery to make sure they don't eat or drink so he only stayed one night after surgery.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> My older GSD, Pyrate, was from the shelter where his entire litter was sent when confiscated. They neutered all the pups at 8 weeks old which I had never heard of doing so young. But, Pyrate came through fine. He grew up to be a big 110 pound neutered boy that is so tall he makes me look tiny. I also weight 110 pounds so when people see us coming they sometimes cross the road. Pyrate is the biggest baby and just wants a pat on the head. He had no problems with behavior or growing after the neuter and now he is almost 8 years old. Hope this helps.



8 weeks old! :wild: Wow that's crazy, but I'm glad he got to his full size. I have never heard of a dog being neutered that young either.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was cryptorchid. On my vet's advice I neutered him at 9 months old, but if I had it to do over I would have waited until he was a year and a half or two years old. The surgery is more like a spay than a neuter since they have to go into the abdomen to find the other testicle. I do not believe that being cryptorchid will cause any behavior problems or issues.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Logan is 3 months old and has an undescended testicle ... is there a chance it will still drop on it's own? I don't plan on neutering him any time soon, but was wondering when they finally said 'Nope - it's not coming down'.



Well my vet said by 6 months if his didn't drop than it probably wont ever. I've been reading more and finding out that most websites are saying that if you wait a year and it doesn't drop it more than likely never will.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My dog was cryptorchid also, and I also waited till he was two years for the neuter. The surgery is more involved because they have to go and look for the undescended testicle. However, my dog had the operation in the morning and came home in the late afternoon. 

The vet had him on a regimen of painkillers (and I think antibiotics, but I don't remember), and I was glad for that. I also had to keep an eye on him to prevent him from licking his stitches. It took a good three days for him to start acting his normal self, possibly because of post-op pain. Once he felt better, he was totally his normal, naughty, rambunctious self.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

KaiserGSDLove said:


> 8 weeks old! :wild: Wow that's crazy, but I'm glad he got to his full size. I have never heard of a dog being neutered that young either.


More then likely that dog "overgrew". Given the discription of how tall that dog was I would assume he did have a "reaction" to the early spay/neuter. given the dogs size he will have an increased chance of ACL and joint issues.
I worked at a shelter and that is normal practice to spay/neuter young because you can't trust people to get the animal altered at a later age.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> My older GSD, Pyrate, was from the shelter where his entire litter was sent when confiscated. They neutered all the pups at 8 weeks old which I had never heard of doing so young. But, Pyrate came through fine. He grew up to be a big 110 pound neutered boy that is so tall he makes me look tiny. I also weight 110 pounds so when people see us coming they sometimes cross the road. Pyrate is the biggest baby and just wants a pat on the head. He had no problems with behavior or growing after the neuter and now he is almost 8 years old. Hope this helps.


Sounds like you did a great job with our boy!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> My dog was cryptorchid also, and I also waited till he was two years for the neuter. The surgery is more involved because they have to go and look for the undescended testicle. However, my dog had the operation in the morning and came home in the late afternoon.
> 
> The vet had him on a regimen of painkillers (and I think antibiotics, but I don't remember), and I was glad for that. I also had to keep an eye on him to prevent him from licking his stitches. It took a good three days for him to start acting his normal self, possibly because of post-op pain. Once he felt better, he was totally his normal, naughty, rambunctious self.



Did he wear a cone? My dog is super curious and like to get into everything. My family keeps saying they think he will need a cone to not get to his stitches.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

They sent him home with a cone, but he hated it and so I took it off. However, I was able to be near him the whole time, and was able to make sure he didn't start getting to his stitches, which were the kind that dissolve. The meds also kept him pain free and a little groggy, so that he was not tempted to tear at the stitches. If a dog cannot be controlled, however, they recommend that you keep the cone on.


----------

